

The Advantages To Staying In Stealth Mode - MRonney
http://techli.com/2012/06/advantages-stealth-mode/

======
kristopher
Best not to worry about these things. Better to build up and start a feedback
loop with friends and family.

One of the coolest things about being a yet-to-be-known startup is that you do
not have to worry about formal press releases and the like; Build something
hot enough and you'll share in the delight when your users cannot help
themselves in sharing the value.

